# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Νομιζω οτι δεν βρισκω λυση πια.

## runner

παιδια εχω ξαναγραψει, ειτε για το οτι δεν μπορω να σταματησω να κλαιω ειτε για το οτι δεν προχωραω και χρειαζομαι βοηθεια ειτε για να αλλαξψ ψυχοθερπαυτη

τισ δυο τρεισ μερεσ αυτεσ νομιζω οτι αργοπεθαινω.
ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ αλλο να μην μπορω.
κοιμαμαι και κλαιω μονο. ετσι οπωσ παω θα πχασω το μεταπτυχιακο μου. δεν εχω δουλεια. δεν εχω φιλουσ και αντρα. οικογενεια αστο..., επελεξα να φυγω νωρισ.

κανω ασχημεσ σκεψεισ οπωσ το να μην ξυπνησω ποτε πια, να βγαλω καποια σοωαρη ασθενεια και να παθω ενα καλο τροχαιο που θα μ αφησει σε κωμα.
το ξερω θα πρεπε να ντρεπομαι γιαυτεσ τισ ασεβεισ σκεψεισ μου αλλα ερχοντε απο μονεσ τουσ.

σημερα σταματησα την ψυχοθεραπεια και σκεφτομουνα να αρχισω αλλου, αλλα δεν εχω τη δυναμη να σηκωσω το ακουστικο να παρω. και να πω τι?και παλι? και ξανα? τα ιδια..τα ιδια..


δεν μ αρεσει η ζωη μου.
δεν μ αρεσει. και δεν νιωθω οτι μπορω να την αλλαξω. να τη φτιαξω.\φαρμακα δεν παιρνω. ειχα παρει για λιγο πριν 3 χρονια.

δεν ξερω τι να κανω.
δεν εχω την παραμικρη ιδεα.
μοναξια μοναξια μοναξια
και αβοηθητη. ειναι σαν χω μι αρρωστια που δεν εχει βρεθει το φαρμακο.
σαν καταρα

δεν νομιζω πωσ γλυτωνει κανεισ αμα μπλεξει στην καταθλιψη. ετσι δεν το λενε? καταθλιψη. δηλαδη μεσα στην θλιψη? γιατι? τι εκανα ακριβωσ και πρεπει να ειμαι ετσι? τι?

εχω προβλημα εγγυητητασ λεει και touching. και επρεπε καθε φορα στη συνδρια να μυ κραταει το χερι και καμια φορα να μου το αφηνει στο μπουτι. του πα μετα απομηνεσ οτι δεν γοθσταρω στο ποδι μου. μου πε οτι εχω προβλημα εγω.
την τελευταια φορα, με ρωτησε πωσ τα παω με το ερωτικο και αν αυνανιζομαι και ποσο. του πα δεν αισθανομαι ανετα. παλι εγω εχω προβλημα και πρεπει να απενοχοποιησω το σεξ. και να του πω τι κανω.
καθε φορα θελει να με φιλαει στο μαγουλο και και με σαλιωνε κι ολασ. δεν μουθ αρεσε.
του το πα. παλι εγω εχω προβλημα

ναι εχω θεμα με τισ αγγαλιεσ και το touching, ομωσ ο τροποσ του δεν μου αρεσε. και ηξερε ειμουν μαρτυρασ σεξουαλικης παρενοχλησησ σε φροντιστηριο. ηξερε πωσ ειμαι ευαισθητη στο σημειο αυτο και καχυποπτη. μου λεγε πωσ συχνα αναπτυσετε ερωτικη σχεση με τον θεραπευομενο. 
να υπαρχει ανευ ορων αποδοχη και εμπιστοσυνη. οχι δεν συμφωνω.
ειαμι 25 με σωμα χορευτριασ και οχι ασχημη και ειναι 60.
οταν του πα οτι ειχα ενα προβλημα με την πλαστικη στο στηθοσ μου και ισωσ πρεπει να με ξαναδει γιατροσ μου πε να το δω? και γω γιατροσ ειμαι. του πα οχι. μου λεει μα ξερω να σου πω. του πα οχι. δεν μου αρεσε αυτο.
και επειδη ειναι γιατροσ? και μυκητεσ στην περιοχη ειχα το καλοκαιρι τι δηλαδη? επρεπε να το δει κι αυτοσ?
δεν το εκανε. το ελεγε.

νιωθω θυμωμενη γιατι εκτοσ απο αυτα μου εκανε και καλο σε καπια σημεια. 



τωρα νιωθω απλα μονη και ανημπορη.
ακομα.

----------


## keep_walking

E?

Εμενα μου μοιαζει με ακραια σεξουαλικη παρενοχληση...δεν ξερω τι να πω.

ΜΗΝ ξαναπας σε αυτον μην πω κατι βαρυτερο..ΕΛΕΟΣ κοπελλα μου στειλε στον NikosD. αν θες ενα u2u να σου προτεινει αλλον ή μαλλον αλλην καμμια κοπελλα κατα προτιμηση να τα λετε σαν γυναικα προς γυναικα αν ειναι δυνατον!!!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Αφου το καταλαβες κοριτσι μου..ο τυπος σε ενοχλούσε εκμεταλλευόμενος την ευαισθησία σου..
Μπραβο σου που αντεδρασες,εγω θα έσπαγα και κατι.Ενα τασακι ας πουμε.
το γαιδουρογαιδουρο..σορυ τα πήρα..

Μη λυπασαι,θα βρεις καποιον αλλο,μην τα παρατας.Ειπες εχεις καταθλιψη αλλα δεν παιρνεις αγωγή?Γιατι καλό μου?

----------


## keep_walking

ΜΗν σου πω οτι ειμαι εξω φρενων...εεεεεεεεεεε στειλε u2u στον νικο...να πας σε μια ψυχολογο να τα πειτε.

----------


## elis

θα συμφωνησω με τον κιπ και θα σου πω οτι μαλλον δεν εκανεσ ψυχοθεραπεια τοσο καιρο ξαναπροσπαθησε θα δεισ μεγαλη διαφορα αν βρεισ τον σωστο γιατι δεν παιρνεισ φαρμακα;

----------


## RainAndWind

Runner,καλησπέρα.Ας τα πιάσουμε ένα ένα,ναι;
Έχεις κατάθλιψη.Εντάξει,οι αρνητικές σκέψεις και η μαυρίλα είναι ένα από τα χαρακτηριστικά της.Θα περάσει.Χρειάζεται να επιμένεις,σωστή θεραπεία και συχνή επαφή με το γιατρό που σε παρακολουθεί.
Μετά,τα ίδια με ό,τι σου έγραψε ο Κeep γι αυτόν τον \"κύριο\",σε καμία ψυχοθεραπευτική σχέση δεν είναι το να σε αγγίζει ερωτικά ο ειδικός που πηγαίνεις σε αυτόν για το θέμα που αντιμετωπίζεις το touching μέσα στη διαδικασία.Δηλαδή,ο ασυνείδητος βλάκας!
Κι εσύ βρε Runner μου,δεν ήξερες,δε ρώταγες κορίτσι μου,γιατί τον άφησες τον ηλίθιο να σε μπαλαμουτιάζει και να τον πληρώνεις κιόλας από πάνω;;grrr
Moναξιά.Δεν είσαι η μόνη κοπέλα μου,είναι κάτι που οι περισσότεροι έχουμε νιώσει το συναίσθημα αυτό,με το καλό μόλις νιώσεις δυνατότερη και περάσει κι αυτή η τρικυμία,θα βρεις άτομα να σε πλαισιώσουν και να μοιράζεσαι μαζί τους όσα αγαπάς.
Εδώ είμαστε κι εμείς,δεν είμαστε συντροφιά για σένα δηλαδή;Σνιφ,γιατί μας πουλάς έτσι τώρα;;;
Για να χαμογελάσει λίγο το χειλάκι,που κάνεις ρυτιδούλες στο όμορφο το μουτράκι από το σούφρωμα,λολ.
Φιλιάααα.

----------


## runner

@ keep walking εστειλε στο νικο, σε ευχαριστω
@ αφωτεινη, οταν μου ακουμπουσε το μπουτι, η ηθελε οπωσ μου λεγε να ντυνομαι περισοτερο γυναικα με πιο κοντα και ανοιχτα ρουχα, με εκανε νε πιστεψω πωσ αφου εχω προβλημα αυτο δεν ειναι παρενοχληση αλλα η αληθεια. και ακομα και τωρα νιωθω ενα 1% που μπυ λεει ..ρε συ μπασ και εισαι υπερβολικη? μπασ και ετσι κανει ο κοσμοσ..και εσυ εισαι η μιγιαγγιχτη?

ειμαι ηλιθια το ξερω. δεν ηταν ενα περιστατικο που εγινε μια φορα και με εφερε στ αακρα. ηταν κατι που τωρα που το σκεφτομαι απλα εκεινος ηθελε σιγα σιγα να χτισει. και λόγω των αυτοκοττονικω μου τασεων οταν με σηκωνε μεταφορικα απ το πατωμα, του ειχα εμπιστοσυνη γιατι μονο εκεινος εδω ακι 2 χρονια με κραταγε ναμην το κανω, και δεν εχω καθαρο μυαλο να δω πωσ εινια η αληθεια. τωρα που σασ το γραφω το καταλνοω.

@Pad ναι θα προσπαθησω να κανω κατι ξανα μαλλον. οταν βρω τη δυναμη.

να σημειθει οτι προφανωσ δεν εινα κανενα προβλημα εγυητητασ κτλ με τον αντρα που ειμουν 5 χρονια.
@ Rainand wind, 
δεν σασ πουλαω ομολογω πωσ με βοηθαει ι υπαρξη αυτοθ του φορουμ ασχετοσ που μου πηρε 2 χρονια να κανω join . 

ποιον να ρωτησω??
ποιον??? κανεισ παλιοσ φιλοσ δεν ενεκρινε την ψυχοθεραπεια για μενα. ολοι μου λεγαβ θα σε τρελανουν χειροτερα. οι κογενεια αστο λεμε, αντρα δεν εχω.
ε
ποιον?? με κανε να τον εμπιστευτω για να με βοηθησει να σωθω.
το οτι δεν ειμαι η μονη δυστυχωσ δεν με βοηθαει. ειναι κριμα να νιωθουμε μοναξια. οι γιορτεσ ειναι το χειροτερο μυ. 
τπτ ...δεν αισθανομαι πολυ καλα.., δεν βρισκαω κανενα αποτλυτωσ νοημα.

οπωσ και να χει ομωσ σασ ευχαριστω για το χρονο που διαθεσατε για μενα

----------


## keep_walking

Ε μα...το κακο ειναι οτι ειναι δυο ατομα ο λογος του εναντιον του λογου της...τεσπα.

Κοιτα μπροστα runner και μη μασας.

Σιγα...υπαρχουν αξιολογοι ανθρωποι εκει εξω...υπαρχουν και ρεμαλια.

Πως το λεει το τραγουδι στον κοσμο που ζω δεν υπαρχουν κανονες παρα μονο εξαιρεσεις.

Ο νικος θα σου απαντησει δεν ξερω ποσο γρηγορα φανταζομαι αναλογως και το φορτο που εχει , ειναι κατι που δεν μπορω να ξερω.

Ελα runner δυναμη!!!!

----------


## runner

@ βολτσεεντ

παιδια δν ειπα οτι με φιλαγε στο στομα 
στα μαγουλα.
και στο μπουτι του πα να το σταματησει οταν ειχα δυναμη ξανα να μιλησω.


εγω ειπα οτι προστθωντασ να λυσει το πρβλημα τησ επαγησ μου ειχα και τησ εγγυητητασ μου κραταγε χερι, καθοταν απεναντι μου και οχι πισω απο το γραφειο, η μακρια μου, 

και γενικα προπαθησε να μου δεικσει πωσ δεν θα παθω κατι αν με ακουμπησει

επισησ μου ελεγε πωσ ειμαι κουτσουρο γιατι οταν μου πιανει το χερι εγω δεν κανω κατι, η εγω δεν καω αυθορμητα αγγαλιεσ σε αυτον, και δεν αντιδρω σε αυτον

σε παρακαλω μη με κατηγορεισ.., πωσ αφησα να με..

κατσε ρε συ..
εδω δεν βλεπω καθαρα τα ορια τησ ζωησ μου και συ μου λεσ πωσ τον αφησα

αν δεν ειμουν σκατα οπωσ ειμαι θα ειχα αλλη αντιμετωπιση γενικοτερα.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Εχουμε κι αλλο χρόνο.. :Smile: 
και δεν εισαι εσυ η ηλιθια,ο ηλιθιος ειναι αυτός ,που προσπάθησε τοσο ανανδρα να σε εκμεταλλευτει.
Που προσπαθησε το μουλαρι να σε πεισει κιολας οτι εχεις προβλημα που δεν του κανεις ενα στριπτιζ ας πουμε..
Δεν μας ειπες ομως δεν σου εδωσε αγωγή?Και πως τον λενε να του κανω μια καταγγελια..

----------


## elis

εγω ακομα δεν καταλαβα γιατι δεν παιρνεισ χαπια εχεισ κολλημα γιατι αν εχεισ δεν αξιζει για το κολλημα σου να καταστραφεισ τα χαπια ετσι κι αλλιωσ καλα δεν θα σε κανουν απλα θα τη δεισ λιγο πιο θετικα την ολη κατασταση και καποια στιγμη θα ξεκολλησεισ οι γιατροι οταν πασ για καταθλιψη σου λενε οτι καποια ανωμαλια συμβαινει στον εγκεφαλο την οποια πρεπει να αντιμετωπισεισ με χαπια το χεισ αφησει πολυ να προχωρησει αυτο και μονη σου ειναι δυσκολο να σηκωθεισ εγω ειμαι κατα των χαπιων να φανταστεισ αλλα οταν επηρεαζεται η λειτουργηκοτητα σου ειναι η μονη λυση

----------


## keep_walking

Οκ runner...απλως μαλλον ειχε και αλλες διαθεσεις ο τυπος.

Δεν λεμε οτι εσυ...ησουν αδυναμη...και οτι εκσνες κατι αλλα οτι αυτος ηταν μαλακας...τωρα λιγο μαλακας πολυ μαλακας δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε (μαλακας ακουγεται λιγο ελαφρυ παντως).

----------


## runner

αφωτεινη σε ευχαριστω.
προσπαθουσε να μου δωσει χαπια
και για ζαναχ ακι για εφεξορ μου ελεγε

ομοσ πριν παω σε αυτον ειχα παει και σε 5-10 αλλουσ. κιριοσ ψυχιατρουσ.
μια φορα στον καθενα γιατι κανεισ δεν μου ελεγε ενταξει κοριτσι μου, ασ μην παρεισ φαρμακα αφου δεν θελεισ.ολοθ γραφανε συνατεγεσ.
εγω να μιλησω ηθελα

μια βελονιστρια που με πιγε η μανα μου απ το χερι λοιπον, λογω τησ ακταστασησ μου ..τραγικη ναι..., μου εβαλε στο σομα ενα ζαναξ. μου δωσανε για μια βδομαδα 2 την ημερα νομιζω , μετα τα πεταξα μονη μου γιατι μιλαγα σαν ηλιθια και ολα ηταν αργα γυρω μου, 
και 6 μηνεσ λαντοσε. ο πσιχιατροσ απλα τηλεφωνικα καθε μηνα μου ελεγε πωσ πανετα χαπια ..
χμ..

παιδια εμαθα τι γινεται στον εγεκεφαλο με τα χαπια.., δεν θελω να το ξανακανω.

ευχαριστω παντωσ

----------


## Φωτεινη!

γαμω το κερατο μου..
Με ποιο δικαιωμα θα πει στην κοπελα ο καθε μπαμιας να ντυθει με πιο αποκαλυπτικά ρουχα?Ρωταω..
ΕΕΕ????

----------


## chr1986

Λογικό ήταν να ήσουν μπερδεμένη...ειδικά όταν σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου θα καταλάβεις τον άλλο τί ορέξεις έχει? ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ πάντως..καλά έκανες που ξέκοψες! Και μια καταγγελία του χρειαζόταν εδώ που τα λέμε. Πάντως για φαρμακευτική αγωγή σκέψου το, θα σε καλμάρει προσωρινά και θα μπορείς να σκεφτείς πιο ψύχραιμα.

----------


## runner

@ κεεπ 

σε εχαριστω για την υποστηριξη

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Ακουω ολο και πιο συχνα για ομοιοπαθητική.Το εχεις ψαξει?

----------


## runner

οχι αλλα ισωσ το δω τωρα που το λεσ

ερωτηση,
το μυμημα του βολτσιντ που πιγε? εγω δεν εσβθησα τπτ , μπορει να το κανει αυτοσ?
αιντε γιατι με τσαντισε ο τυποσ

----------


## keep_walking

Οχι το εσβησε γιατι προφανως ειδε οτι σε στενοχωρησε και δεν ηταν αυτος ο σκοπος του....απλως ξερεις γραπτο κειμενο , δεν εχει πολυ πλουτο μεσα συναισθηματων και εξοκυλει πολλες φορες.

----------


## runner

ok.

τουλαχιστον μου δημιουργησε ενα συναισθημα!!! οποτε τον ευχαριστω που μου θυμισε πωσ αντιδρω ακομα  :Smile:

----------


## Boltseed

βασικα το εσβησα λιγα δευτερολεπτα αφοτου το εγραψα-βιαστικα- επειδη σκεφτηκα οτι αμα το δεις ισως να ενοιωθες ασχημα και αυτο ειναι το τελευταιο πραγμα που θα ηθελα να συμβει , αλλα τωρα βλεπω οτι ησουν πιο γρηγορη και με προλαβες να το διαβασεις πριν το σβησω.. ουτε σφαιρα να ησουν  :Wink: 

Απο την αλλη ηθελα και να θυμωσεις (οχι μαζι μου βεβαια) αλλα εχμμ.... τεσπα...








u have my apologies  :Wink:

----------


## runner

σε καταλαβαινω.
παντωσ γενικοτερα...., αυτο ειναι η πρωτη σκεψη καθε αντρα για τετοια περιστατικα..και ποσο μαλλον για πιο σοβαρα. 
αυτο εινια ενα καλο θεμα για συζητηση  :Smile: 

apologies acepted  :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

Ok, από όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει κανένα είδος ψυχοθεραπείας που να εμπεριέχει το...πασπάτεμα από τον θεραπευτή σαν μέσο για να βελτιωθεί ο θεραπευόμενος. Ακόμα και στην γνωστική-συμπεριφορική θεραπεία που είναι πιο πρακτική, στην περίπτωση που το άτομο έχει πολύ χοντρό κοινωνικό η ερωτικό πρόβλημα, το πρόβλημα το δουλεύει το άτομο με τους γύρω του (υπο κάποια καθοδήγηση από τον θεραπευτή) όχι με τον...θεραπευτή τον ίδιο! Αν ήταν έτσι όλοι οι άντρες θα γινόντουσαν...ψυχοθεραπευτ ς (λολ ok αυτό ήταν blak humour) 


Runner μην το συζητάς αυτό είναι σεξουαλική παρενόχληση με την βούλα, φύγε όπως είσαι. Αυτό σηκώνει και καταγγελία κανονικά και εγώ στην θέση σου θα το έκανα. 


Από ότι καταλαβαίνω είσαι σε μια όχι και τόσο καλή διάθεση. Κοίτα εγώ δεν είμαι εναντίον κάποιας φαρμακοθεραπευτικής αγωγής γι αρχή, τουλάχιστον για να ξαναποκτήσεις κάποιο κίνητρο και κάποια ενέργεια (έτσι και αλλιώς τα μοντέρνα αντικαταθλιπτικά SSRI δεν έχουν καμια σχέση με τα παλιότερα είναι πολύ ελαφριά και δεν εθίζουν ούτε σε ναρκώνουν). Μετά μπορείς να πας σε ένα πολύ έμπειρο ψυχολόγο-ψυχοθεραπευτή για να κάνεις ένα είδος ψυχοθεραπείας που είναι για κατάθλιψη και λέγεται \"γνωστική-συμπεριφορική θεραπεία\" (δεν ξέρω αν υπιτίθεται ότι έκανες αυτή αλλά από αυτά που λες σίγουρα όχι). Μην το αφήνεις, θα δεις θα αισθανθείς 1000 φορές καλύτερα. Μην φοβάσαι ούτε να βαριέσαι να κάνεις τις απαραίτητες κινήσεις! Φύγε από αυτόν και πήγαινε από αύριο σε ένα ψυχίατρο για αντικαταθλιπτικά φαρμακάκια και παράλληλα ψάξε για ένα καλό κλινικό ψυχολόγο για γνωστική-συμπεριφορική θεραπεία. Θα αισθανθείς πολύ καλύτερα! Από αύριο κιόλας.

----------


## runner

petran σ ευχαριστω

μου ελεγε πωσ το here and situatioν ειναι αυτο που κανουμε, και οτι κανω εκει θα μπορεσω να το μεταφερω και εξω.
σε καποια ναι με εμαθε να ζω λιιιγο καλυτερα. ακομα κι οταν χρειαστηκα καπου σοβαρη βοηθεια το εκανε.
ομωσ ναι .πιστευω οτι ειναι τελικα μια μορφησ παρενοχλησησ.
το εδω και τωρα κατασταση δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την γνωσιακη που λεσ ε?

εχω στειλει και π.μ. σε ενα παιδι απο δω, εχω κανει και ποστ αν καποιοσ ξερει καποιον να μου πει.., θα το βρω.
μου αρεσει που με ενθαρυνεισ.
και πιο πολυ μου αρεση η διαθεση σου mad :P

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by runner_
> petran σ ευχαριστω
> 
> μου ελεγε πωσ το here and situatioν ειναι αυτο που κανουμε, και οτι κανω εκει θα μπορεσω να το μεταφερω και εξω.
> σε καποια ναι με εμαθε να ζω λιιιγο καλυτερα. ακομα κι οταν χρειαστηκα καπου σοβαρη βοηθεια το εκανε.
> ομωσ ναι .πιστευω οτι ειναι τελικα μια μορφησ παρενοχλησησ.
> το εδω και τωρα κατασταση δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την γνωσιακη που λεσ ε?
> 
> εχω στειλει και π.μ. σε ενα παιδι απο δω, εχω κανει και ποστ αν καποιοσ ξερει καποιον να μου πει.., θα το βρω.
> ...




Ναι αυτό είναι το \"εδώ και τώρα\" είναι γνωσιακή μπράβο. Όμως...εχμ αυτό που έκανε ο τύπος ακούγεται σαν μια διαστρεβλωμένη εκδοχή του \"εδώ και τώρα\" αφού σύμφωνα με την θεραπεία αυτή \"επανερμηνεύεις (τις) και δρας στις καταστάσεις εδώ και τώρα\" κάτι που δεν έχει σχέση με το \"σε θέλω εδώ και τώρα\" αυτό είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα! (να με συγχωράς έχω γυρίσει και απ έξω και αργά! :P)


Καταλαβαίνω όταν είσαι σε φάση κατάθλιψη και απελπισία και νιώθεις ότι ένα βήμα= 1000 κιλά και ότι δεν έχει νόημα τίποτα. Είναι δύσκολη φάση αλλά είναι καθαρά τρικ του μυαλού χωρίς πλάκα, δηλαδή η κατάσταση αυτή δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα. Θα δεις ότι θα αρχίσεις να βγαίνεις από την φάση και θα λες \"καλά τι είχα πάθε τότε δεν ήμουν εγώ\". Γι αυτό σου λέω δεν αξίζει να βασανίζεσαι τζαμπα! Είναι της γνώμης να


1) Φύγεις από τον ψυχο-δράκο (που-είχε-βοηθήσει-παλιότερα-αλλά-όχι-τόσο...πλέον)


2) Πήγαινε σε ένα ψυχίατρο για κανα ελαφρύ αντικαταθλιπτικό μαζί με το απογευματινό σου τσάι (επίσης πίνεται και με fredoccino και φορώντας γυαλί)

(p.s. Άυριο! η έστω κλείσε ραντεβού αύριο)

2,5) Δες το 1) αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη :P

3)Ψάξε για ένα πολύ καλό ψυχολόγο-ψυχοθεραπευτή. Τώρα από αυτά που μου λες ο τύπος έκανε μάλλον ΓΣΘ αλλά η βλακεία με την Ελλάδα είναι ότι ο καθένας είναι ότι λέει. Δηλαδή στον χώρο της ψυχοθεραπείας υπάρχουν πολλά \"τέρατα\". Κατα την γνώμη μου ψάξε για ένα έμπειρο ψυχοθεραπευτή της γνωσιακής κατεύθυνσης. Δεν ξέρω το κατα πόσο έκανες αυτό με τον \"κύριο\" (ο θεός να τον κάνει) αλλά υποτίθεται ότι δουλεύεις με τις δυσλειτουργικές σου σκέψεις κάνοντας σου πολλές ερωτήσεις. Επίσης σου βάζει και \"δοκιμασίες\" (homework) για το σπίτι π.χ. αν βαριέσαι να πας κάπου ενώ θα ήταν καλό να πήγαινες, σου βάζει homework να προσπαθήσεις να πας κλπ. Επίσης κρατάς ένα ειδικό ημερολόγιο όπου σημειώνεις κάθε φορά που πέφτει η διάθεση σου τις σκέψεις που είχες εκείνη την στιγμή καθώς και το πως ακριβώς αισθάνθηκες. Αυτά τα δουλεύεις κάθε φορά μαζί με τον θεραπευτή. Γενικά αυτή η θεραπεία είναι της ιδεολογίας \"ότι σκέφτεσαι αισθάνεσαι\" οπότε αλλάζοντας σου την σκέψη,σταδιακά αλλάζει και η διάθεση σου μέχρι που αισθάνεσαι πολύ καλά και high! Σε προχωρημένα στάδια κάποιοι πάνε και πιο βαθιά στα παρελθοντικά γεγονότα και δουλεύουν και με αυτά. 

Υπάρχει και ένα άλλο είδος θεραπείας που είναι η \"βραχεία ψυχοδυναμική\" που ουσιαστικά είναι ένα είδος σύντομης ψυχανάλυσης. Εκεί μιλάς από την αρχή πολύ για το παρελθόν, την οικογένεια σου, τα παρελθοντικά σου βιώματα, τις ασυνείδητες συγκρούσεις που υποτίθεται ότι δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα (αν και έχει αμφισβητηθεί κάπως η επιστημονικότητα της) κλπ. Αν και δεν είναι τόσο στανταρ αποτελεσματική όσο η άλλη (τουλάχιστον στα χαρτιά!) για κάποιους λειτουργεί πάρα πολύ, οπότε σκέψου και αυτή. 


(p.s. σύντομα! Αν όχι αύριο...από εβδομάδα!)

Ότι θες ρώτα  :Smile:

----------


## Eiron-eros

Koυραγιο,
Και κανε οτι λεει ο πετραν.

----------


## marian_m

Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να τον καταγγείλεις κιόλας.
Είναι απαράδεκτο και πολύ επικίνδυνο να συνεχίζει να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά εκμεταλλευόμενος την δύσκολη ψυχολογική κατάσταση των ανθρώπων που τον επισκέπτονται.
Και μην είσαι τόσο αρνητική με τα φάρμακα, θα σε βοηθήσουν να βγεις πιο εύκολα από την κατάθλιψη, ταυτόχρονα με την ψυχοθεραπεία.
Θα σου έλεγα αν κοιτάξεις για έναν ψυχίατρο ειδικευμένο στην ψυχοθεραπεία και κατά προτίμηση γυναίκα.

----------


## aenaon

εγω θα ηθελα παααρα πολυ να ξεμπροστιασεις τον συγκεκριμενο ΄γιατρο΄ μην πω τπτ αλλο.... και να παω να τον πλακωσω στο ξυλο πολυ θα το ηθελα!

----------


## Ofelia

Τίιιιι; Δηλαδή αν είχες σεξουαλικό πρόβλημα τί θα έκανε; Καλά έκανες και αντέδρασες, ακούς εκεί έχεις εσύ πρόβλημα! Πώς δηλαδή θα έπρεπε να αντιδράσεις που σου πιάνει το χέρι αν εσύ πολύ απλά δε θέλεις να σου πιάνει ΑΥΤΟΣ το χέρι;! Πρόβλημα έχει αυτός. Που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να στείλεις σε όλους το όνομά του να μην ξαναδεί πελάτη. Ύστερα λένε ότι κάνουν λειτούργημα!

----------


## Lacrymosa

[QUOTE=PETRAN;165770]
για κανα ελαφρύ αντικαταθλιπτικό μαζί με το απογευματινό σου τσάι (επίσης πίνεται και με fredoccino και φορώντας γυαλί)


ωχχχχ ελιωσα καλα ελεος δεν υπαρχει χαχαχαχαχαχ κι εγω το ιδιο ακριβως κανω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

